# display always 2 % and-50,0 %?



## chipmaster (Sep 30, 2011)

I have Burstner Argos 747, 10/2007. In the MH the lightning has struck. Now on the display always 2 % and-50,0 %?. What to do? How to eliminate failure?


----------



## chipmaster (Sep 30, 2011)

The right turning movement didn't function and always lamps of STOP burned. I have made it. I have replaced the processor in BSI. Now all functions normally.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You replaced the processor in 6 minutes!!!! That's impressive. 8O 

Where are you posting from? 

Dave


----------



## chipmaster (Sep 30, 2011)

You have ideas about the display? How to make, that showed correctly?
P.S. I replaced the processor in 15 minutes!!!!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Whenever you have disconnected the leisure batteries, you have to "recalibrate" the display to reflect the total amphours connected, ie, how many and what size. There is a procedure, but I can't remember it.

Colin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

chipmaster said:


> You have ideas about the display? How to make, that showed correctly?
> P.S. I replaced the processor in 15 minutes!!!!


Can't be sure I'm afraid - I don't know your system at all, but it may help to disconnect the power supply to your panel for two minutes, then re-connect it. That will force its computer to re-boot, and it may be OK after that.

As for replacing the processor, you posted asking for help at 9.38am and by 9.44am you posted again to say you had fixed it. Hence I thought you had performed a minor miracle! :lol: :lol:

Hope you get it sorted out.

Dave


----------



## chipmaster (Sep 30, 2011)

camallison said:


> Whenever you have disconnected the leisure batteries, you have to "recalibrate" the display to reflect the total amphours connected, ie, how many and what size. There is a procedure, but I can't remember it.
> 
> Colin


I have disconnected yesterday in the morning all batteries. Has connected in the evening. All remains as.
Someone knows, as to "recalibrate" the display?


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the same system, but mine is working.

I would think if you had this problem after lightning, I would think some damage has occurred to the control panel/electrobloc.

I would contact [email protected] he will know what the problem is. All Schaudt items can be repaired.

Sorry I can't help more.

PS I don't think there is a recalibrate option.

I've attached a pdf to help?

Wilse


----------



## chipmaster (Sep 30, 2011)

I wrote to them. They suggest to arrive on repair. Very big distance to them 2700км.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

How come you can't post this instead?

The control panel is very light... electrobloc a little more heavy perhaps 2Kg



w


----------



## chipmaster1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have solved a problem. I went to Germany on repair. Udo Lang has repaired system. Thanks it! The display had 2 malfunctions and EBL 220 had two malfunctions.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Moscow to Germany, that's some drive to repair!

Glad you got it sorted.

w


----------



## chipmaster1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I went to Dresden behind spare parts for my Bjurstner 747. Has then gone in Markdorf. Has then gone to Italy in company Dimsport, has bought the equipment for chiptuning.


----------



## chipmaster1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Bay-bay all! I don't want to communicate here for £12.50. I consider that it is wrong. To subscribe too I do not want.


----------

